# Webservice aufrufen mit SOAP Style.DOCUMENT ?



## rahan (31. Jul 2008)

Habe nach der Anleitung hier 

www.theserverside.de/webservice-in-java/

einen Webservice geschrieben. Kann mir jemand ein Beispiel geben indem man den Webservice nicht per Remote Procedure Call aufgerufen wird sondern so.


```
@SOAPBinding(style=Style.DOCUMENT)
```

Vielen Dank


----------



## number8 (31. Jul 2008)

In der Java-Insel der aktuellen Version findet man was...


----------



## rahan (1. Aug 2008)

number8 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In der Java-Insel der aktuellen Version findet man was...



aha, also ich sehe auf
Einen Web-Service definieren

nur den Ausdruck 
	
	
	
	





```
@SOAPBinding(style = SOAPBinding.Style.RPC)
```
 :bae: 

Aber ich könnte mal ein Beispiel gebrauchen das wie gesagt Style.Document hat.  So viel ich verstanden habe ist das dann doch was ganz anderes und muss anderst behandelt werden oder?


----------



## number8 (1. Aug 2008)

Ja ja, da hast Du natürlich recht... und ich wusste auch,daß da RPC steht  :wink: Aber ich habe anhand des Codes dort auch ein Bsp mit Document aufgebaut und es läuft.


----------



## rahan (4. Aug 2008)

Naja ich probier es auch mal, es wäre trotzdem schön ein paar Codeschnipsel zur Orientierung zu bekommen.


----------



## rahan (6. Aug 2008)

number8 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja ja, da hast Du natürlich recht... und ich wusste auch,daß da RPC steht  :wink: Aber ich habe anhand des Codes dort auch ein Bsp mit Document aufgebaut und es läuft.



Ich bekomm es nicht hin  :cry:  Könntest du mir das Beispiel geben?


----------

